# 83c GPU temp??



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

Is this temp dangerously high? This is what my max temp while playing crysis 2 is using CPUID hardware monitor. I'm pretty sure it is, so my next question is what can I do now??? I have a HAF 942, and my GPU is 
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 015-P3-1582-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

When I'm not gaming it runs at 33-39c.

I have played for over 2 hours at a time, and have had no problems. Should I be concerned?

I just wanted to add that my case has 4 fans. I have one connected to my motherboard, and the other 3 are directly connected to the PSU. Is this possibly a problem? I'm thinking maybe if I connect to the MB they will know when I'm gaming, and run faster???


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That's not excessive for a GPU. If one of the 4 fans is side mounted try disconnecting it.
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

As Tyree stated, it's not excessive, although it is nearing the upper temps that you'd like to see.

After running something like Crysis 2 for 2 hours, I'd expect most any card to be a bit toasty.


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. One of my fans is side mounted, but I don't understand why disconnecting it may help? The brand and model of my GPU is EVGA SC gtx 580. 

Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 015-P3-1582-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

btw last night I adjusted the fan properties on the card, thinking that would do the trick. I hit 98c last night, called EVGA, and they said that's within parameters.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

The side fan messes with airflow from the front intake fan. The best combination of fans is to have an intake fan in front and an exhaust fan at the rear. My GPU sometimes also gets quite hot, also seen over 80c before and 90c max running OCCT 100% load. It first ran at over 100c before I cleaned and reapplied Thermal Paste.

NB: State your PSU brand and wattage. Very Important! Need a powerful PSU for that card.


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

My PSU is a corsair AX850. How can I reapply thermal paste on a GPU? The only place I used thermal paste on my build was between my intel chip, and V8 cooler mater cpu cooler? Am I missing something?


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking at reviews, it seems normal for a GTX 580 to hit the 80'sC range under load, which would make sense since it's the third most powerful card on the market right now(behind the GTX590 and the HD 6990).

And since it idles around 33-39C which is good, I think you're fine.


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

Cool, I think I'm okay also. Just came as a bit of a shock last night.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes your temps are pretty high but not excessive, and if you called EVGA and they said its ok then dont worry. although i would be pretty concerned myself. My two 480GTX's max at 60C while playing crysis 2 for at least 4 hours last night... you might have a bit of an airflow vortex around your GPU fan, i am guessing thats why its suggested to unplug your side fan to see if it makes much difference.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I only recommend reapplication of thermal paste when your GPU is maybe a few years old and really starts getting hot like mine did. Also it was the only way I could get to the dust by removing the heatsink. At the back of the card there are usually screws that hold the Heatsink and fan on place, just a matter of removing them and comes off pretty easy. But like Markgg88 says, if your idle temps are that low I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## MQuattro (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey just wanted to let you guys know that turning the side fan off made a huge difference. The GPU was hitting 98c, now running the same operations tops out at 71c. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

MQuattro said:


> Hey just wanted to let you guys know that turning the side fan off made a huge difference. The GPU was hitting 98c, now running the same operations tops out at 71c. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge.


Thanks for the heads-up I've always wanted to know what the difference would be like. Didn't know it can help so much. Definitely not getting a side fan for my PC.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's pretty interesting. I'll disable mine and see if it makes any difference. Not that the temps get high in the first place but hey, the lower the better.


----------

